# PC über schaltbare Steckerleiste vom Strom trennen - gut oder schlecht



## Icuk73 (30. Dezember 2018)

*PC über schaltbare Steckerleiste vom Strom trennen - gut oder schlecht*

Hallo Zusammen,

wie an anderer Stelle geschrieben, habe ich momentan und vor allem plötzlich ein Cold Boot BUG.

Jetzt frage ich euch allgemein mal wie ihr das macht bzw. was richtig oder falsch ist.

Soll man PC am Netz lassen oder vom Netz über eine schaltbare Steckdosenleiste bei Nichtgebrauch trennen?

Gruß


----------



## Schwarzseher (30. Dezember 2018)

*AW: PC über schaltbare Steckerleiste vom Strom trennen - gut oder schlecht*

Das Problem hatten wir hier jetzt schon öfter.
Ich hab das früher auch gemacht.Viele übertakten Ihre Kiste ,wollen aber gleichzeitig Strom sparen,das ist schonmal ein Widerspruch in sich.
Ich denke gerade bei neueren Systemen wird das vom Hersteller nicht mehr gewünscht um die Stabilität beim Start zu gewährleisten vorallem beim OC.
Asus nennt das ja selbst ein "Feature"(kommt nicht v. mir)und ist kein Bug .
Was zieht so ein Rechner heute im standby?10 -15 W?
Wenn du mit dem Doppelboot leben kannst lass es so.
Edit:Gerade bei Asus Boards kommt das wohl recht häufig vor:
PC startet nach Power drücken zwei Mal


----------



## Blackvoodoo (30. Dezember 2018)

*AW: PC über schaltbare Steckerleiste vom Strom trennen - gut oder schlecht*

Ob das gut oder schlecht für Elektrogeräte (allgemein) ist weis ich nicht, ich habe meine immer im Stand By.


----------



## Incredible Alk (30. Dezember 2018)

*AW: PC über schaltbare Steckerleiste vom Strom trennen - gut oder schlecht*



Icuk73 schrieb:


> Soll man PC am Netz lassen oder vom Netz über eine schaltbare Steckdosenleiste bei Nichtgebrauch trennen?



Es ist praktisch völlig egal.

Das einzige was passiert wenn du auf die Leiste trittst ist, dass der BIOS-ROM-Stein danach seine Haltespannung von der Biosbatterie bekommt statt vom Netzteil und du ein, zwei, drei Watt an Leistungsaufnahme sparst die im Netzteil-Standby verloren gehen (aus Effizienzgründen, nicht weil der BIOS-Stein die brauchen würde natürlich ).



Schwarzseher schrieb:


> Was zieht so ein Rechner heute im standby?10 -15 W?


Bei einem brauchbaren Netzteil weit unter 5W. Bei mir gemessene ~2W.


Es gibt gewisse Gründe warum man das eine oder andere tun sollte, die aber auf 99,9% der leute nicht zutreffen.
Beispiel 1 (Leiste MUSS getreten werden): Man hat einen Bug, der OC-Einstellungen "vergisst" wenn man den PC nicht vom Strom trennt. Ich muss zwingend die Leiste treten sonst ist mein OC weg (bzw. ich muss ins UEFI das profil neu laden dann ist alles wieder ok). AsRock weiß das aber fixed den Bug nicht mehr weil das Board zu alt ist.
Beispiel 2 (Leiste DARF NICHT getreten werden): Man hat ein sehr starkes Netzteil mit einem zahmen Einschaltstrombegrenzer was zur Folge haben kann, dass ein etwas sensitiverer Sicherungsautomat fällt wenn die Leiste erneut eingeschaltet wird und der Primärkondensator des Netzteiles mit ner 60+ A Stromspitze geladen wird.

(********************* ist übrigens wenn man beides hat... dann muss man ne USV kaufen oder die Elektroinstallation anpassen )




Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Ob das gut oder schlecht für Elektrogeräte  (allgemein) ist weis ich nicht, ich habe meine immer im Stand  By.


Rein von der Theorie her ist Spannungsfrei natürlich verschleißärmer als unter Spannung stehend. Nur ist der Unterschied bei Haushaltsgeräten vernachlässigbar klein.


----------



## Schori (30. Dezember 2018)

*AW: PC über schaltbare Steckerleiste vom Strom trennen - gut oder schlecht*

Ich habe meinen kompletten PC inkl Monitor, Sound und Schreibtischlampe an einer schaltbaren Steckerleiste und das seit Jahren ohne Probleme.


----------



## Icuk73 (30. Dezember 2018)

*AW: PC über schaltbare Steckerleiste vom Strom trennen - gut oder schlecht*

Ah ok. Danke.

Habt ihr eine Empfehlung vonwelchem Hersteller man so eine Steckerleiste nehmen soll.

Ich hab da eine - ich glaub von Aldi/Lidl - und vor ein paar Wochen hat der Schalter mal gesponnen. Dann ging er wieder.

Vielleicht ist es auch an der Zeit eine neue zu kaufen.


----------



## Schwarzseher (30. Dezember 2018)

*AW: PC über schaltbare Steckerleiste vom Strom trennen - gut oder schlecht*

Ich glaube aber nicht das die Steckerleiste irgendeine Auswirkung auf das Verhalten des PC Starts hat.
Steckdosenleisten - Viele sind nicht sicher - Stiftung Warentest
Steckdosenleiste Test bzw. Vergleich 2018 - COMPUTER BILD
Mein Rechner startet auch normal,wenn ich den am Netzteil ausschalte.Ist aber halt eine ganz alte Möhre und nix OC.Auch Asus. P5B Deluxe
Auch eine gute Marke an Steckerleisten kann ihre Tücken haben.


----------



## Incredible Alk (30. Dezember 2018)

*AW: PC über schaltbare Steckerleiste vom Strom trennen - gut oder schlecht*

Der Hersteller ist egal so lange die Qualität gut ist und die Leiste alle elektrischen Normen ihrer Klasse erfüllt. Ein VDE-Siegel auf der Leiste bestätigt dir das.
Leisten ohne VDE würde ich nicht kaufen.
Persönlich hab ich eine große für alles von Brennenstuhl da liegen.


----------



## evilgrin68 (30. Dezember 2018)

*AW: PC über schaltbare Steckerleiste vom Strom trennen - gut oder schlecht*

Bachmann (Startseite - Bachmann) bietet für jeden Geldbeutel das passende. Überspannungsschutz, USB Ladebuchsen, etc. mit inbegriffen. Gibts auch in besser sortierten Baumärkten oder Fachhandel.


----------



## chaotium (30. Dezember 2018)

*AW: PC über schaltbare Steckerleiste vom Strom trennen - gut oder schlecht*

Überspannungsschutz  
Wie putzig xDDDDD

Der bringt dir exakt null wenn dir der Blitz direkt einschlägt.
Ich stecke übrigens die Leiste aus, aus dem oben genannten Grund.


----------



## Incredible Alk (30. Dezember 2018)

*AW: PC über schaltbare Steckerleiste vom Strom trennen - gut oder schlecht*



chaotium schrieb:


> Der bringt dir exakt null wenn dir der Blitz direkt einschlägt.


Dafür ist er auch nicht gedacht.

Er dient dazu, Geräte zu schützen wenn der Blitz irgendwo in der Nachbarschaft einschlägt (der Baum vom Nachbar zum Beispiel) was Spannungsspitzen von einigen Tausend Volt im gesamten umliegenden Stromnetz zur Folge haben kann (nicht muss). Die Chance, dass das irgendwann mal passiert ist ziemlich hoch und dagegen schützen solche Steckerleisten auch recht gut.
Gegen einen direkten Blitztreffer genau in deinen Hausverteilerkasten können die natürlich nicht schützen, da verdampft dir das Kabel in der Wand wenn du Pech hast - nur ist die Chance für so einen gezielten Treffer auch extremst gering.

Oder anders gesagt: >99% aller Überspannungen die im Stromnetz auftreten werden durch solche Leisten abgefangen. Nur die extrem seltenen direkten Treffer die deine Leiste explodieren lassen halt nicht. Jetzt kann man sich aussuchen ob man die 5€ mehr zahlt oder nicht.


----------



## chaotium (30. Dezember 2018)

*AW: PC über schaltbare Steckerleiste vom Strom trennen - gut oder schlecht*

Du musst mir das nicht erklären wie das funktioniert @Alk ^^

Nur bin ich seit 4 Jahren kein Freund mehr von den Dingern, denn ich hatte vor ca 3-4 Jahren nen Blitzschlag, der ca 400-500m von meiner Brandmeldeanlage einschlug. Die BMA war komplett mit Überspannungs ausgestattet.
Trotzdem ganzen geraffel war die Kiste ein Totalschaden.
Ist auch logisch, wie soll so ein kleines Bauteil eine Spannung von mehreren zehntausenden, wenn nicht gar hunderttausenden Volt aufhalten? oO

So das war mein bisschen offtopic^^


----------



## fotoman (30. Dezember 2018)

*AW: PC über schaltbare Steckerleiste vom Strom trennen - gut oder schlecht*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Rein von der Theorie her ist Spannungsfrei natürlich verschleißärmer als unter Spannung stehend. Nur ist der Unterschied bei Haushaltsgeräten vernachlässigbar klein.


Auch,  wenn Übertaktern der Stromverbrauch anscheinend egal ist, wäre das für mich viel eher der Grund, viele Geärte zumindest mal zu messen und dann u.U. bei längerer Nichtnutzung spannungsfrei zu setzen.

Das Laptop-Netzteil vom Arbeitslaptop zieht schon ohne Last 0,6W (falls das Messgerät einigermßen korrekt ist, müssen aber >0 und <1W sein). Wenn ich den Laptop nur an ca. 40 von 365 Tagen im Jahr nutze, sind das gut 4,5 KHw im Jahr, die ich verschwende. Rechne ich damit, dass ich länger wie 3 Jahre (egal, mit welchem Laptop) Homeoffice machen darf, hat sich ein schaltbare Zwischenstecker gelohnt und ich muss nicht immer das NT ein- und ausstecken.

Mein Monitor zieht im angeblichen Soft-PowerOff 1,2W (ist halt alt). Was der in 7 Jahren schon im Standby an Strom verbraten hat, rechne ich lieber nicht aus.

Mein alter PC (bzw mittlerweile als NAS genutzt) verbraucht ausgeschaltet immer noch 2,3W.

Die Waschmaschine (Du warst ja bei Haushaltsgeräten und nicht nur beim PC) verbrät mit dem selben Messgerät 0,9W im Off (der mechanische Drehschalter taugt offensichtlich nichts). Im Einpersonenhaushalt kommen da schon  in einem Jahr Kosten zusammen, die einen passenden schaltbaren Zwischenstecker komplett finanzieren (falls man an die Steckdose einfach heran kommt).

Das einzige, was man leider vermeiden muss, ist das komplette  Trennen eine Tintenstrahl-Druckers vom Strom, wenn man ihn nicht vorher  manuell in der Urlaubsmodus versetzt hat. Ähnliches gilt auch für OLED-Fernseher (soll ja Leute geben, die ihren Fernseher als Monitor nutzen).


----------



## Incredible Alk (30. Dezember 2018)

*AW: PC über schaltbare Steckerleiste vom Strom trennen - gut oder schlecht*



chaotium schrieb:


> Ist auch logisch, wie soll so ein kleines Bauteil eine Spannung von mehreren zehntausenden, wenn nicht gar hunderttausenden Volt aufhalten? oO



Na mit entsprechenden Halbleiterelementen, in dem Falle sind das Thyristor-Schaltungen. Die sind durchlässig bis zu einer Spannung x und machen darüber zu bzw. leiten den Strom wieder über den Nulleiter ab. Natürlich ist das begrenzt, bei einem direkten Blitzeinschlag bzw. wenn der abzuleitende Strom zu groß wird (oder die Spannung zu hoch) werden die Dinger einfach durchschlagen wie jede andere überlastete Elektronik. Aber selbst bei normalen "Haushaltsthyristoren" sind Ableitungsströme über 50.000A (!) möglich bevor sie durchschlagen werden.

Sowas schützt natürlich nicht 100%tig - denn die Dinger haben auch ne Reaktionszeit, bevor ein Blitzschlag abgeleitet werden kann muss der Thyristor erst schalten was iirc ein paar Mikrosekunden dauert. Sprich empfindliche Elektronik die auch keine 50 µs Hochspannung verträgt stirbt.

Aber von solchen Fällen (oder anderen wo man einfach Pech hatte, das passiert nunmal) die Dinger generell für unnötig zu halten ist denke ich zu hart. 




fotoman schrieb:


> Wenn ich den Laptop nur an ca. 40 von 365 Tagen  im Jahr nutze, sind das gut 4,5 KHw im Jahr, die ich verschwende.


Absolut, das stimmt. An der Stelle sollte man aber auch mal unscheinbare Verbraucher messen, da stinkt ein PC manchmal ganz schön ab. Ich (und meine Frau) hatten beispielsweise ne kleine Nachttisch-LED-Digitalweckeruhrdings. Gemessen (und das Ding macht NICHTS außer die Uhrzeit anzeigen) --> 5,5 W!! Und die hab ich nur gemessen weils mich beim verschieben gewundert hat warum das Ding minimal warm war. 
Auch manche Küchengeräte (Kaffeemaschine, Mikrowelle,...), da bekommste stellenweise Tränen in die Augen wie viel die unnötig im Standby fressen (für sowas hab ich solche einzelstecker mit Schalter dran womit ich meine Kaffeemaschine stromlos schalte - nicht weil mich die 3€ interessieren sondern einfach aus Prinzip).

Da kommt schon einiges zusammen. Nur war die ursprüngliche Frage ja nicht nach Kosten/Verbrauch sondern nach für die Elektronik gut oder schlecht.


----------



## xxRazer211 (30. Dezember 2018)

*PC über schaltbare Steckerleiste vom Strom trennen - gut oder schlecht*



Icuk73 schrieb:


> Soll man PC am Netz lassen oder vom Netz über eine schaltbare Steckdosenleiste bei Nichtgebrauch trennen?
> 
> Gruß



Also ich hab seit Jahren meinen kompletten Schreibtisch an so ner funksteckdose. 
Dort sind mehrere Monitore, pc, Drucker, PlayStation, separates 4fach usb Netzteil, led Beleuchtung, Lenkrad für rennspiele dran und werden jedes Mal komplett abgeschaltet bei nicht nutzen. 

Die Monitore schalte ich nicht mal aus, so das beim einschalten der Steckdose diese direkt anspringen ohne den Knopf am Bildschirm drücken zu müssen. 

Das mache ich seit etlichen Jahren und habe noch kein Teil als defekt austauschen müssen. 

Aus meiner persönlichen Erfahrung würde ich also sagen das es in meinem Fall der Hardware nicht weg tut getrennt zu werden vom Netz


----------



## IICARUS (30. Dezember 2018)

*AW: PC über schaltbare Steckerleiste vom Strom trennen - gut oder schlecht*

Habe seit einiger Zeit auch so eine Leiste mit Überspannungsschutz mit ausgestattet.
Bisher musste ich das ganze zum Glück noch nicht mitmachen, aber ich denke das die Chancen größer mit Überspannungsschutz sein werden als wenn ich gar nichts gemacht habe.


----------

